# breeds?  Purebreds or cross breeds?



## taraann81 (May 28, 2009)

Okay, I got the little brown guy from some man who buys a lot of dairy goat billies in big numbers for cheap and then re sells them to make a profit. He didn't know his breed.
 The lighter colored one (my doeling)  was sold to my husband as a buckling, he didn't know until he got her home and she squatted to pee!  He forgot to ask the guy her breed and I don't want to call him and see just in case he caught on to his mistake.

Also as you will see in the pic she is tied out (I had someone on another forum get upset with me about that).  She was only tied out because she was very skittish the first couple of days and when I took Oliver out of the pen she would start to cry but I was worried I wouldn't be able to catch her if I let her out too.  SO I staked her out within 20 feet of me while I did yard work.  She was safe and always supervised.

Also they are not small goats.  I did not see the male(Olivers) parents.  But the farm where I got the girl(Sweet pea) had very large goats.
As this might help you decide on their breeds.

I have posted this on another forum and feel like I got good responses.  But I would like to see what your thoughts are as this is specifically for goats.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## freemotion (May 28, 2009)

Soooo cute!!!  Good thing they are babies.  If you keep doing that, your hostas are toast!


----------



## taraann81 (May 28, 2009)

he he.  I know!  They already have tasted my hostas!  I don't really mind though as long as they don't touch my canna lillies!


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 29, 2009)

Looks like an alpine to me. But I'm not familiar with all the different kinds of breeds.  If it's one of the pygmy types I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2009)

Alpine & Toggenburg and ADORABLE!

Tie outs are fine supervised.


----------



## taraann81 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks we love them.  I wish some one would have told me sooner what fun, intelligent quirky animals goats are.  Before I got these guys the only goats I have been around is the pushy, butting goats in petting zoos.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 1, 2009)

Alpine doeling and Toggenberg buckling


----------



## bmerb (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with the others, the doeling is Alpine, the buckling is a Tog or Tog cross.  Very very cute!


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 1, 2009)

Very cute kids!    Are you going to wether the male?  If not, you need to separate them by the time they are about 8 weeks old (which they look close to) as goats have been known to breed that young.

Congrats... I'm glad you found out how wonderful they are!


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 1, 2009)

REALLY?  I had no idea they could breed that young!  Yes we are going to wether him.  We are going to band him next week, he has an appt for his shots then will be banded that same day.(vets advice).  I'm glad you told me that though my vet didn't mention that possibility!


----------



## chris09 (Jun 7, 2009)

they could be a togg. and a alpine but keep in mind that alpine do come marked like toggs.
chris


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris, that is a possibility but they have VERY different head shapes so my guess would be they are different breeds.


----------



## chris09 (Jun 7, 2009)

the different head dosnt mean that much I seen purebred alpine triplets  have different heads and color as far as that is..
Purebreds I would say no... 
chris


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great, well thank you.  I saw the adults that my doe came from and am sure she is an alpine.  I didn't see the adults of my male though.  So you could very well be right.  I don't really care, they are just pets I was just really interested.

On another note, Oliver(brown one)  Is 4 weeks younger than the doe (sweet pea).  He was 3 weeks old when we got him, she was 7-8 weeks.  She was quite a bit bigger than him.  Now with him being 7 weeks and her being 11-12 weeks he is at least the same size as her maybe a bit bigger.   Is this a male female thing?  Is it normal for males that are  so much younger to ver take the girls in size?

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------

